# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Version/Update Log (Last Update Feb 16th, 2013)

## Skippy

Here, I'll keep a log on updates, fixes, and additions to the software:

0.7a Jan 15th-Feb 16th, 2013 
-Chat and PM complete
-Players now update correctly when switching maps (??)
-Server chat logging implemented
-A small update to prevent multiple logins from the same account

0.6a Jan 9-15th, 2013
-Mail system complete
-Player collision/movement complete
-players now broadcast updates and online status to others
-Chat/IM window done
-Small fix to GUI for TAB edit box switching.
-Client tweaks to allow support for different resolutions

0.5a Jan 7th, 2013
Bugfixes:
-Removed RakString type (it's shit) and fixed crashing bugs
-Fixed screen drawing issues
Added:
-Movement code implemented, incomplete.
-SaveDB() completed

0.4a Dec 31, 2012
-Bugfixes
-Changed DB data to vectors
-Implemented BBS and much of the mail system functionality
-time support added

0.3a Dec 20,2012
-Server now loads any maps in the 'map' directory
-SaveDB() partially implemented
-a fix to DeletePlayer() and packethandler.cpp so that
 a player's data is saved to DB on logout/disconnect

0.1a/0.2a Dec 18/19,2012
-Server prepared and made minimally functional
-fix to players data. Successfully allocates new
 space when needed, and recycles old player objects
-various bugfixes

----------

